# Choice Gear: Build Your Own Audi Ur quattro with Printer & Cardboard



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've stumbled across a little classic Audi love over on Tinypic.com in the form of an Audi ur quattro template. A red original quattro such as this one has been tearing up the screens in the BBC series _Ashes to Ashes_ and that car apparently inspired this paper cutout template.

The theory is simple. 

1. Go to TinyPic and download the highest resolution version of the car.
2. Print with color printer on paper or card stock for improved durability.
3. Cut out pieces and glue together to form a paper stock ur quattro.
4. Marvel at your handwork and wonder how one would ever build the less boxy and more swooping new Audi A7.

Check out the original link after the jump.

* TinyPic.com *


----------

